# My homemade Ball Mill (pics and video incl)



## Hephaestus (Sep 19, 2011)

I have two photos of the Ball Mill and I will take some more and a video.

A metal "T" is screwed in the plastic drum to connect the drum to the motor. I have to take a picture of that. There is also another black wheel just visible under the drum. 





In the photo it is tilted as it was not in normal capacity. Normally it's slightly tilted as the front wheels' bases go through the wood. Not of importance though.





Motor specs. It had the tendency to overheat and stop. I now have the case open and a small fridge fun blowing air when it's on. As of now I left it running for maybe 6 hours alone with no problem grinding bentonite. When it was roasting labs it gave us some pauses now and then... :x Not anymore.


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 20, 2011)

Clever---using a drum intended for olives as a ball mill. No wonder it's silent. My ball mill was made from a length of 18" steel pipe. Even with ear protection, it was unbearably loud to run, although it did an exceptional job of crushing. 

It's been more than ten years since I last did a lamb. It's not as commonly done here in the US as it is in Greece, especially since the old timers (Greek immigrants) have died. I miss those days. 

Harold


----------



## Hephaestus (Sep 20, 2011)

I chose this ex olive oil drum as I had it around and it can close up very good.  It lacks a gasket and some dust is getting out so eventually I have to add one. Certainly before adding gold specimens!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXPb3xOX9MI[/youtube]

I use round rocks for the grinding media as currently I grind bentonite, used plaster and other "soft" dirt materials. On the video it has 1.2 kg of grinding media (the largest being 10x5 cm) of various sizes and 1 kg bentonite.

Roasted lamb is excellent Harold. You should try it again soon. :wink:

Qs welcomed.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

I remember long ago I seen the same exact type of buckets but dry dog food was sold in them.


----------



## TXWolfie (Sep 20, 2011)

After watching the video you can probably do the same with a ceiling fan with a dimmer switch connected to it.


----------



## Geo (Sep 20, 2011)

gear reduction box. like those on a roto tiller that are belt driven, then the motor can be electric or gasoline. you can even adjust the speed of rotation by changing gears.


----------



## Hephaestus (Sep 21, 2011)

You mean a fan close by like I did TXWolfie? A dimmer is a nice idea but the fan is so quiet and low on consumption and makes a great "wind".


----------



## AUDuke (Oct 30, 2011)

Whad did you use for balls?


----------



## AUDuke (Oct 30, 2011)

AUDuke said:


> Whad did you use for balls?



Sorry, I should have read more closely, 
Isee you use rocks Thanx


----------



## bswartzwelder (Nov 1, 2011)

I like your ball mill. I bought a rock tumbler from Harbor freight. It only has a 3 pound capacity. I also bought a bunch of 1/2 inch balls from a company on eBay. I have used it to grind sand into a fine powder to use as a flux and it seems to work fine. SLOW, but if you leave it run long enough, it does the job. The small capacity is really limiting as well. I plan on buying a 12 to 15 pound Thumler tumbler and putting 4 vanes on the inside to catch the balls and take them to the top of the barrel before they drop. Higher dropping distance should increase efficiency, but that's in the future when finances permit.


----------

